# What Would Your Favorite Color For A Snowblower Be?



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I know red is pretty popular for some snowblowers but now that I have powder coated parts it has my imagination going for future projects. Everyone know ariens is orange, honda , mtd, toros are red. yamaha is blue and john deere is green. what if you could make them any color, what would it be?

I have been thinking other colors for Honda's. My favorite color is brown which i would do for my personal machine . Am not sure if a Honda would sell if it was not red. I was also thinking yellow . would really stand out like a school bus in the snow.

What would be your favorite color for your snowblower?


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

i would like one totally painted white, tires and all ! that way when the neighbors go by when im moving snow, it would look like i was shoveling crazy fast :grin:


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

nwcove said:


> i would like one totally painted white, tires and all ! that way when the neighbors go by when im moving snow, it would look like i was shoveling crazy fast :grin:


how would you find it ? 

wear a white snow suit and then you'll really get some inquiries. aliens?


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Pride month, support all people...Rainbow paint scheme!!


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I'd say experiment with colors and see what you like best, you can always try 2, 3, 4, 5 tone colors and see what you like best.


I'm used to the main 3 colors (red, blue and orange with some components in black)


I may try a fully red Honda or fully blue Yamaha at some point.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* Gloss Black Polished to Perfection!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just like A Cadillac Hearse. :smiley-shocked033:*


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

I myself like red but cobolt blue would be cool


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

I would like a variation of the Ariens orange - going back, way back to my model car days - I loved the metal flake paint, so I would love to do a metal flake orange paint job with a nice clear coat on it!


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Galvanized


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Spectrum said:


> Galvanized


here is an example of my powder coated blower. the guy at the shop asked me why Honda did not do this to their machines. I don't know why but it seems like a lot better than stock.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

plum crazy purple
hemi orange
petty blue
grabber blue
fathom green
panther pink
marina blue


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

1132le said:


> plum crazy purple
> hemi orange
> petty blue
> grabber blue
> ...


What about chevy orange!!😁


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

1132le said:


> plum crazy purple
> hemi orange
> petty blue
> grabber blue
> ...


all on one blower????


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

orangputeh said:


> all on one blower????


* It is called the Rainbow connection. :devil::devil:*


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Black, Gloss? Satin?

An easy color to match for repairs.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

White....Where the heck did I leave my snowblower...?


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

nwcove said:


> What about chevy orange!!😁



chevy engine orange is what i already painted the 924128 1332 it looked quite nice but stock😀


----------



## guyl (Jun 12, 2016)

Well, there are white snowblowers (says so right on it):










Seriously though, I kinda enjoy the look for that Sears Professional I modified a couple of years ago, black with yellow augers. So much so that when I repainted my MTD machine, I also made the bucket black and augers yellow. Also makes the augers more visible, a minor safety plus.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I'm leaning towards yellow with either black augers or red or blue. probably red since the Honda decals are mostly red .

not sure if anyone would want to buy it if i decided to sell.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

guyl said:


> Well, there are white snowblowers (says so right on it):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* "HEY" Now that is 1 killer mochine. :devil::devil:*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* How aboot silver or stainless steel????????????????*


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

For me, it would be some type of snow camouflage, which is black & white.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

not going to do silver and black because that is Oakland Raiders colors and i don't like them.

Leaning towards yellow and black or 

Gold and Black. Going to introduce the "Honda Gold Edition"

for people who have almost everything.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * Gloss Black Polished to Perfection!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just like A Cadillac Hearse.*



Ooooh... I like the concept, but am thinking black Jaguar XKE Hearse, like in Harold & Maude...


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> Ooooh... I like the concept, but am thinking black Jaguar XKE Hearse, like in Harold & Maude...


i guess that would stand out.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

tabora said:


> Ooooh... I like the concept, but am thinking black Jaguar XKE Hearse, like in Harold & Maude...


* More like this.*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

orangputeh said:


> i guess that would stand out.


* Since you are a Pats fan do it in there colors.*


----------



## The_Geologist (Feb 6, 2016)

guyl said:


> Well, there are white snowblowers (says so right on it):


Now THAT is a force to be reckoned with!

To answer the original question, I'd go for blue probably. Something like I attached below...


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

This is the Honda I did. powder coated black with red offset. 

put it out in driveway and got a lot of comments. not sure if i want to use because it looks showroom. not sure wanna sell because have too much heart and soul into it.

the next one is going to be gold and black or silver and black

is there a SA ( snowblowers anonymous ) anywhere in the USA?


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

Looks great. and I understand your reluctance to sell or use. That is part of the reason I haven't tried to do a professional paint job on my machines. And this forum is your SA.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

paulm12 said:


> Looks great. and I understand your reluctance to sell or use. That is part of the reason I haven't tried to do a professional paint job on my machines. And this forum is your SA.


I generally do not get attached to a blower . My first Honda is a HS624 and it looks brand new and I'll never sell it. Other blowers have come and gone with no problem. But this blower I have put so much work into. It was taken almost completely down to the ground and every nut and bolt was cleaned before putting back on, every part was inspected and/or replaced even if just slightly worn, main parts powder coated , and other parts sanded and grinded , primered and then painted with 3-4 coats..etc,

so I do have a lot of heart and soul invested in it.

this work keeps me out of the bars and all the temptations that come with it.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Blue of course, is there any other color. I hate red!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dooitorbust (Aug 15, 2018)

orangputeh said:


> This is the Honda I did. powder coated black with red offset.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Very nice job. I can completely relate to wanting to keep it showroom condition, especially with all the work you’ve put into it. On the other hand, it seems almost a waste to not put that piece of art to use. Maybe use it once or twice a year when you get that nice dump of champagne powder, just to stretch its legs. Welcome to S/A haha.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

dooitorbust said:


> Very nice job. I can completely relate to wanting to keep it showroom condition, especially with all the work you’ve put into it. On the other hand, it seems almost a waste to not put that piece of art to use. Maybe use it once or twice a year when you get that nice dump of champagne powder, just to stretch its legs. Welcome to S/A haha.


thanks. all the work is satisfying especially when i get good feedback here on SBF.

Looking forward to my next build.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

here is the updated photos.

on the advice of a member here , i took the gray control panel and painted it black. the side decals on the bucket are just taped on. have not decided if i will attach them or just a plain honda sticker.


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

Black with gold pinstripes and accents. Maybe a JPS logo on the sides. Just need a twin-cam engine to complete the illusion. 

Otherwise a bright color like red or orange so I stand a chance of finding it and/or being seen in the snow-white conditions within which it will be used.


---

A gold-head twin-cam four-cylinder Kent motor would look pretty cool behind a ~~ 2 meter wide bucket. With a tow-along two-wheeled ride-cart behind it. A couple passes would get the driveway taken care of in short order. Blast through that EOD and clear some space for the plow down the street.

dreamin... 


I have a storage unit with a small collection of old Lotus cars in SoCal resting quietly inside. No snow there, thank goodness...


Back to color choices...


----------



## sock-feet (Dec 14, 2017)

This would be my dream everything snow blower.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

sock-feet said:


> This would be my dream everything snow blower.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvR-eaKUVqU


impressive but awfully slow. looks like it will take him 3 hours to do that drive. My honda would make quicker work of that snow.


----------

